# The Suns Draft



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

The Suns get 3 picks including a Hawks lottery pick. This isnt fair the only position they could really use a backup on is Center. What about their lottery pick? They are already the best team Im scared,


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Well the Suns only get the Hawks' pick only if it isn't in the top 3. But knowing the Hawks' bad luck, I think the Suns will end up getting it. I'm really interested in what they do with the draft though. There's always good chance that they can just package their lower picks and do something else, but I'd like to see them draft and just stack up. I can see them getting a guy like Noah at the top of the draft and guys like Brewer, Fazekas, Tucker etc. with their other picks.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

They should sell their other 2 and get some cash then draft 
noah.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns don't get it if the Hawks are picking top 3. I hope they will finish in top 3, though. I prefer this, so it's unprotected the next yr.

And I'll be super pissed if they draft Noah high, if say they do get it. I don't want him.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

The Hawks are not worse than the Sixers Celtics or Bobcats.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

It's a lottery, not the 3 worst records get the top 3 picks. A lot can happen between now and then, also.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Dissonance19 said:


> Suns don't get it if the Hawks are picking top 3. I hope they will finish in top 3, though. I prefer this, so it's unprotected the next yr.
> 
> And I'll be super pissed if they draft Noah high, if say they do get it. I don't want him.


Yeah I don't like him as much either, but doesn't he really fit into the system though? "Athletic" big, can run the floor, good passer, high energy etc. He's not gonna provide much scoring, but it's not like the Suns are gonna need him too. I can really see the Suns possibly drafting the guy. It's gonna be interesting to see if they actually do draft and find guys that fit into their system.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

The Suns are going to get Thabeet and Alando Tucker. It will be a great draft for them.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The Suns, and every other NBA team, do not want Hasheem Thabeet.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

They'll probably just sell them for nothing like they always do.

Why doesn't anybody ever talk about how they've given away Sergio Rodriguez, Nate Robinson, and Luol Deng and have nothing to show for it?

(or for that matter, how the Spurs gave away Leandro Barbosa to them for absolutely nothing)


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

The will probably go for Noah if they cannot trade up for Durant or Oden. I do not think they need a Center. They need a Big that can run the floor. I do not see Oden as a NBA Center, I think he is more like a PF. It will be interesting to see how the Lottery ends up and how the Suns use thier picks.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> The Suns, and every other NBA team, do not want Hasheem Thabeet.



lol


----------



## MoscowHeel (Dec 25, 2006)

I could see a versatile forward like Julian Wright fitting in for them if they pick later in the lottery. Although the Suns do like guys that can shoot, which Julian is horrible at.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

MLKG said:


> They'll probably just sell them for nothing like they always do.
> 
> *Why doesn't anybody ever talk about how they've given away Sergio Rodriguez, Nate Robinson, and Luol Deng and have nothing to show for it?*
> 
> (or for that matter, how the Spurs gave away Leandro Barbosa to them for absolutely nothing)


People do. And they made those picks for NY, Chicago, and Portland. They didn't pick them and decide to trade them. They said if they knew Iggy was gonna be there, they probably wouldn't have made the deal ahead of time. And this past draft, they had 5 or 6 players they really wanted and tried to move up, but no one wanted to do a deal, and were taken. They weren't excited about anyone else. 

Besides, they've made out pretty well despite that anyway.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

WildByNature said:


> The will probably go for Noah if they cannot trade up for Durant or Oden. I do not think they need a Center. They need a Big that can run the floor. *I do not see Oden as a NBA Center, I think he is more like a PF.* It will be interesting to see how the Lottery ends up and how the Suns use thier picks.



lol, please tell me you're not serious? He is an NBA Center.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

So he is a "NBA Center" becuz he is 7'0"?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

WildByNature said:


> So he is a "NBA Center" becuz he is 7'0"?


He's a center because his game is that of a center. He is a back to the basket, low post player that can anchor a defense.

If you watch him play and understand the game, it is obvious that he is a center


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

I dont think the Suns are a lock to draft someone to fit their system which is basically a Steve Nash system. Without him they may be a totally differant team looking forward.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

imagine Amare and Odom together... the suns would be set for the next 10-15 years as an NBA powerhouse


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

WildByNature said:


> I do not see Oden as a NBA Center, I think he is more like a PF.


Oh no no no no no no.

Greg has no face up game, and looks lost defensively away from the basket. And even if he had those skills, why would you want him on the elbow or in the high post, when he could be in the low post?


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

Even if he is a pf teams will force him to play center.


----------



## NetsKnight (Jan 29, 2007)

WhoDaBest23 said:


> Well the Suns only get the Hawks' pick only if it isn't in the top 3. But knowing the Hawks' bad luck, I think the Suns will end up getting it. I'm really interested in what they do with the draft though. There's always good chance that they can just package their lower picks and do something else, but I'd like to see them draft and just stack up. I can see them getting a guy like Noah at the top of the draft and guys like Brewer, Fazekas, Tucker etc. with their other picks.


Yeah, the Hawks will probably end up getting the 4th pick which means its Phoenix's, and I'll laugh and laugh and laugh. I'd think they might try to package the 2 lower picks and maybe another player(Banks) or expiring contract(Thomas) and try to sneak back into the teens. They could draft Noah/Wright at 4 and then get someone like Darrell Arthur(if he comes out) or Al Thorton. Both of those guys are 6-8/6-9 can run the floor, are great athletes/finishers, have range. Or they keep all 3 picks and draft Tuckeer/Brewere/James/etc with the other 2 picks. The only thing is keeping all 3 picks would make it difficult on the cap and their owner isn't really too giddy to pay the luxury tax. 

Also, think if the Hawks continue to stink in 2008(about 99% chance of this happening) the Suns get their 1st round pick again and its not lottery protected.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

NetsKnight said:


> Yeah, the Hawks will probably end up getting the 4th pick which means its Phoenix's, and I'll laugh and laugh and laugh. I'd think they might try to package the 2 lower picks and maybe another player(Banks) or expiring contract(Thomas) and try to sneak back into the teens. They could draft Noah/Wright at 4 and then get someone like Darrell Arthur(if he comes out) or Al Thorton. Both of those guys are 6-8/6-9 can run the floor, are great athletes/finishers, have range. Or they keep all 3 picks and draft Tuckeer/Brewere/James/etc with the other 2 picks. The only thing is keeping all 3 picks would make it difficult on the cap and their owner isn't really too giddy to pay the luxury tax.
> 
> Also, think if the Hawks continue to stink in 2008(about 99% chance of this happening) the Suns get their 1st round pick again and its not lottery protected.


huh


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

NetsKnight said:


> Also, think if the Hawks continue to stink in 2008(about 99% chance of this happening) the Suns get their 1st round pick again and its not lottery protected.


No. The Suns either get the Hawks pick this season or next season. They don't get both of them


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

I think they will got Noah with the Atlanta pick. He fits their system prefectly. No, he can not shoot well. But, he can run very well for a big man. He is very active on the boards and on defense. He can also start the break with a good outlet pass. They need a backup PG really bad, which is ironic because the guy they sold last year, Sergio Rodriguez, would have been the absolute ideal heir to Steve Nash. Real pity. I can see them going after Acie Law maby. With the lower pick, they will probably sell or go foreign. But, Alando Tucker would fit well.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

WildByNature said:


> I do not see Oden as a NBA Center, I think he is more like a PF.


From this statement I can surmise that you've never seen Oden play. Or you just can't see.

Nothing about Oden screams anything but center.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2 (Jan 29, 2007)

What deal gave the Suns this pick


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> What deal gave the Suns this pick



Diaw-JJ deal


----------



## NetsKnight (Jan 29, 2007)

cpawfan said:


> No. The Suns either get the Hawks pick this season or next season. They don't get both of them


I'm about 99% sure it was 2 draft picks and Diaw not 1. 1st was lottery protected 2nd was not. At least thats what the Suns fans are saying.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

NetsKnight said:


> I'm about 99% sure it was 2 draft picks and Diaw not 1. 1st was lottery protected 2nd was not. At least thats what the Suns fans are saying.



Yeah, that one went to them in last yr's draft. It was from the Hawks via Celtics/Lakers, but the Suns sold it back to the Celtics when their top 5 players were gone, and picked Rondo for them.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

NetsKnight said:


> I'm about 99% sure it was 2 draft picks and Diaw not 1. 1st was lottery protected 2nd was not. At least thats what the Suns fans are saying.


Yes, the Suns received 2 draft picks with Diaw, however, one of the picks was in the 2006 draft and therefore was already used. This leaves the Suns with 1 more draft pick, either 2007 (Top 3 protected) or 2008.

The trade was 


> Suns — Traded Joe Johnson to Hawks for Boris Diaw, *lesser of Celtics or Lakers 2006 first round pick (2006 #21-Rajon Rondo)* & first round pick (lottery protected in 2006, top 3 protected in 2007) on 8/19/05


This site is a great resource for checking details on trades with draft picks.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, diaw and 2 draft picks, that's not a steal, that's a stick up!!!!


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

I think the Suns go big with the Hawks' pick this year. I prefer Brandan Wright over Noah but either of them can fit into the Suns system and play minutes right away. 

If the Suns can't use their remaining two first round picks to move up into the late lottery, I can see them dumping them for cash of future picks again. It seems to be their MO, that is unless they find a Euro player worth stashing overseas for a couple of years. 

Does anybody know if the Suns have a 2nd rd pick this year? Jared Jordan should be a solid pick there. And with the master Steve Nash as his mentor, the Suns should have their ideal backup.


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

The Suns do have a 2nd round pick this year.


----------



## NeoSamurai (Jan 16, 2003)

I think Brewer or Wright would be the pick for them if they end up in the top 10. Add players that will fit with the system while they are defensive minded. If either of those guys could develop into a Josh Howard-type of player, they'll be sitting really pretty...


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

NeoSamurai said:


> I think Brewer or Wright would be the pick for them if they end up in the top 10. Add players that will fit with the system while they are defensive minded. If either of those guys could develop into a Josh Howard-type of player, they'll be sitting really pretty...


if the suns do end up picking after no.5, either of these two players would be a great fit for the suns. and it would better prepare them for life after shawn marion (which could happen sooner rather than later due to luxury tax issues). i still wish the hawks' pick end up at no.4. brandan wright would be really awesome in suns purple!


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

It wouldn't be good if Hawks will save their pick, it means that we eon't get somebody really good... I just don't want this African and Chinesse... I every time forget their surnames :lol:


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

would the Suns trade Marion and ATL's Pick for Durant whether at #1 or #2.

Life after Marion would start next season.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think it is stupid idea to trade Marion and our pick for another rokkie... Could we be sure that he will be great in future???


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

WildByNature said:


> would the Suns trade Marion and ATL's Pick for Durant whether at #1 or #2.
> 
> Life after Marion would start next season.



I think the Suns would do it but i doubt they'd get any takers.


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

Ah well the rich get richer (the Suns). At least Atlanta won't have a chance to waste another pick like they always do.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> The Suns, and every other NBA team, do not want Hasheem Thabeet.


Yeah, it would really be unwise for him to come out. He needs another two years of college ball, then he could be a top-5 pick.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yeah, it would really be unwise for him to come out. He needs another two years of college ball, then he could be a top-5 pick.



Not to disagree but there is never any guarantee that the longer you stay the higher you go, ask Noah. I think Spencer Hawes is sort of in the same situtation, he'd probably go top 6 this year and talk in Seattle is if he stayed he would go top 3 next year but i'm not sure if that logic works, some guys are where they should be no matter what year they come out. Could go lower too.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

If the Suns use all three draft picks (I know, big if), what do you guys think should their priorities be? I prefer they go for an athletic big with their first pick, a pure PG to groom behind Nash next and a sweet-shooting swingman with their last first-rounder.

Knowing that we do not have a chance at Oden and Durant, targets for the athletic big would be Brandan Wright and Brook Lopez (should they come out). For Nash's understudy, Acie Law or Darren Collison (I doubt Conley's coming out this year). And for the swingman, I feel that Alando Tucker should still be available towards the end of this draft, the same way Josh Howard dropped all the way down to the end of the round. Or maybe Al Thornton (but I think he goes mid-lottery).


----------



## DavidCain (Nov 22, 2006)

the suns are gonna have to trade a marion or diaw in the offseason to save money no way they keep all there draft picks


----------



## WildByNature (Jul 13, 2005)

I say Marion and ATL's Pick for Oden or Durant... either one...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

WildByNature said:


> I say Marion and ATL's Pick for Oden or Durant... either one...


And no team will do that


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah, the only GM in the NBA dumb enough to do that would be Atlanta's. And they're already in the proposal.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol, you should see some of his other trade proposals


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

For Three! Rip City! said:


> Ah well the rich get richer (the Suns). At least Atlanta won't have a chance to waste another pick like they always do.


Watch Atlanta get the 3rd pick, what do they do then, best available forward i guess.


----------

